# San Diego County Cymbidium Society hosts "Meet the Breeders!"



## aquacorps (Dec 12, 2006)

By pure chance I will be in Anaheim over the holidays. This show looks too good to pass up. Two weeks later I fly back for the Paph Guild in Morro Bay. :wink: rusty


The San Diego County Cymbidium Society hosts "Meet the Breeders!" an orchid educational event and plant sale, from 10 a.m.-4 p.m. Dec. 30 at the Woman's Club, 3320 Monroe St., Carlsbad. Terry Root (The Orchid Zone, Castroville), Frank Smith (Krull-Smith Orchids, Apopka, Fla.); Fred Clarke (Sunset Valley Orchids, Vista); and Loren Batchman (Casa de las Orquideas, Solana Beach) will each give a 45-minute Power Point talk on his own plants and breeding program. Specimen plants, plants in flower, NBS, seedlings, and flasks will be available for sale. Cost is $7. E-mail to [email protected] or reserve to Bruce Kidd at (951) 600-1393.


----------



## gore42 (Dec 12, 2006)

I met Kelly Deal once, at a bar in Athens, Ohio. 

- Matt


----------



## gore42 (Dec 18, 2006)

Did nobody get it, or was it really that bad a joke?

I'd love to see a Terry Root powerpoint presentation  Wish I was closer, I could spare $7.

- Matt


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 18, 2006)

My guess is that nobody understood what the h... you were talking about:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

I admit, I googled, Matt...


----------



## gore42 (Dec 18, 2006)

C'mon Heather... you must have been in High School and College when the Breeders were popular. Kim Deal was even in the Pixies!  j/k They were never a household name, I guess. 

I went to see TKD6K at a bar in Athens, having heard that Kelly was no longer on heroin and that her new music was decent, and it was decent. She hung around the bar for a while after she played, so I went to chat with her... and she accepted a Coke instead of alcohol, and said that everyone who was touring with her was a recovering addict, and they were helping each other stay clean.

It was an interesting evening. I didn't have to pay a cover because one of my students at the time was the singer/bassist in one of the opening bands, called "Oh My Godess" (now defunkt, as far as I know).

- Matt


----------



## TADD (Dec 18, 2006)

The Deal sisters are from Dayton Ohio, I saw Kim one day when I was in college. I love the Pixies! I actually saw them at Club Babyhead in Providence Rhode Island. 

Oh by the way the Pixies are the best alternative band ever. Before alternative was labelled as alternative.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 18, 2006)

I got it Matt, But I'm to late to reply. I saw the Pixies a couple of years ago...


----------



## gore42 (Dec 18, 2006)

I saw the Pixies at the Tacoma Dome in 1992, opening for U2. They were pretty awesome... but the stadium didn't even turn off the lights for them, so the atmosphere wasn't what it could have been. I was 16.

There were lots of bands from Dayton in the mid 90s. Guided By Voices was another one that I used to listen to, but haven't really in the past 10 years or so. Afghan Whigs were good too.

- Matt


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 18, 2006)

Where is this Dayton, Ohio you speak of 
When I went to see Trans Siberian Orchestra, one of the singers was from there as well. Great place but I wouldn't want to live there lol.

Jon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

"Meet the Breeders" I get it!.


----------



## TADD (Dec 19, 2006)

Dayton Ohio, the armpit of America... I went to the University of Dayton actually.


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have never heard of the Pixes or Breeders music group.

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

I must confess that although I love many kinds of music I dont know many of the groups noted [The Breeders included]. However the Pixies have one of the banginest songs I ever heard, 'Gigantic' and I would see them anytime. Love Hiphop, House, Classic Rock, and Classical go figure..


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Dec 31, 2006)

So...... I heard there were some good presentations. Anyone back yet that can tell us about it?


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 1, 2007)

The presentations were incredible, I even liked the Cymbidium talk by Loren Batchman. Picked up a few plants from Terry and a real cool cross from Frank Smith. He only brought two and I was able to get my pick. Paph. Crystelle. ‘K-S’ AM. Frank had huge Loweii’s. If I had a way to bring one back east I would of. I did take a photo. The show was only seven dollars. Best money I ever spend, they even provided food. The sushi and wraps were quite good. Harold Koopowitz gave me the update on his new paph book from Timber press [fall ‘07/spring ‘08]. I have to rest up for my trip to the paph guild in a few weeks. Rusty [happy to be back in Connectict]


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2007)

How come you couldn't bring one back?


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Jan 1, 2007)

I would love to have seen the cymbidium presentation. Most of my cyms are in bloom right now, and while they'll never take priority over my paph collection, it's pretty cool to have that one bench down at the far end of the greenhouse looking like a parade float with all the different colors.

I understand why you might have had trouble taking the Paph. lowii home. The last time I saw any of those Paph. lowii from Krull-Smith, they were massive. Not exactly carry-on sized! (But they do a real good job of packing and shipping from the nursery!)

Rusty, I saw both of the Paph. Crystelle seedlings that were awarded last year and they were nothing short of amazing. It's really cool that you were able to get one of the seedlings because there weren't that many. Frank really needs to get out more and share his work. His work in hybridizing and line breeding of species has produced some of the world's greatest orchids (and daylilies - but that's another story), yet there are so many in the hobby who have never heard of him.


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 1, 2007)

This is the Loweii. It was pretty big. rusty


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2007)

I've carried things 2 and 3 times bigger than that on the plant trip from Ratcliffe in Orlando. People give you lots of freedom when you carry on a box marked "Live Plants - handle w care."!


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 1, 2007)

Eric, I was loaded down with two cameras, a video camera, lap top, two bears from build-a-bear [plus outfits], souviners from the san diego zoo/wild animal park, and disney. my daughter also wanted another car from LGB, but i put my foot down. i also pick up three plants at norman's orchids for a total of six plants. i promise to buy more on my trip to califorina next week. rusty


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow. With all the other stuff you're lucky you got to get any plants.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 4, 2007)

Whoah, Koopowitz is writing a Paph book? What's the focus going to be?


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Whoah, Koopowitz is writing a Paph book? What's the focus going to be?




Yes, I too would be interested in hearing about this new book...


----------

